Ask HN: What's that annoying false myth in your industry that has refused to die - passenger
======
stephenr
“The cloud” is the solution to any and all problems.

“Docker” is the solution to any and all problems.

“Javascript is a minimum requirement”

------
howard941
Software engineers are useless after 40

